# Joya de Nic Event @ the CI Superstore



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I pulled major "daddy duty" today. The wife STILL isn't home from shopping and she left last night at midnight. Yes, midnight. My wife, my mother and a close friend of the family took a cat-nap in the car around 9am and then kept on trucking.

SO, I told my wife the second she walks in the door I am GONE. The CI Superstore will be open til midnight tonight. Joya de Nic is hosting a pretty big event. I will report back tomorrow. Camera will be in hand!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

have fun man


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I totally forgot the camera. There weren't any models or anything, but the place was nuts. There had to be about 100 people there.

One of the CI staff members was passing out samples of JDC Antanos & Celebracions. They had amazing box deals. I picked up a box of the Celebracion Toros (20) for $50. It came with a 12 cigar sampler and a JDC Perfect Cutter (very nice). With a box purchase, you were aslo entered into a drawing for a 1500+ ct end table humidor (but I didn't win :sad: ).

Also, they had beer/rum samples galore. Ok, there was a little hottie working that stand  

This store event had the biggest crowd I have seen to date. If you have not been to an event at the store yet, you HAVE to get to one. They are a blast.

Another solid event at the CI Superstore!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like it was awesome!
That is a great deal you got on the smokes!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html ... sp?cat=163

Pics...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn, I may need to consider buying a second home up that way so I can be closer to these mega events....looks like a damn good time. 

Great pick ups!


----------

